# Uncontrollable Separation Anxiety



## Jeremiah (Mar 22, 2016)

Layla

I have my Layla. 5 years old. I've had her for two years. She's come quite a long way since I got her but she was abused BADLY before I got her. So her attachment to me/her fear of being alone has developed into a major issue in my new apartment. We've been here for 4 months now, and this isn't the first time we moved and she's never reacted like this. She's currently taking Zoloft and Remeron. Two drugs that I have taken personally for years, that are safe for use in dogs. I can't afford the prescriptions for her so I've sacrificed some of my personal happiness (zoloft) and sleep at night (remeron) to try and help her overcome this. She is destructive only when alone, and whines and howls all day when I am not around. Below is a list of things I have tried to do to help her through this. I believe I've gone above and beyond what most owners would have thought of and am still coming up empty. At this point my landlord is moving toward forcing me to remove her or be evicted. Idk what else to do. What else I haven't thought of. I have absolutely no idea what else to try. I need help. I don't want to lose my dog. 

Zoloft 100mg once daily 1 hour or more before leaving.
Remeron 22.5mg once daily 1 hour or more before leaving.

Bark Collar
Lavender Scents 
Relaxing Music
Calming Collar
Puzzle treats
Kong toys
Frozen treats

Camera with two way audio. Audio out connected to a powered studio monitor so I can calm her if I catch her getting loud

Put her in the bedroom 30 minutes before I leave not immediately before. So as not to teach her that my exit is imminent after she is put in the bedroom.

Recorded a days worth of noise made in the apartment and play it back through a large speaker pointed at the door to make it seem as if I'm still home.

Practice sitting and staying on the bed while I move to other rooms of the house with the bedroom door both open, and closed.

Do not allow her to see, or hear me leave.
Do not allow her to see me in work clothes. I keep them in my car.

Ignore her for a time before leaving and after returning to show her that me coming and going isn't a big deal.


----------



## Fergusmom (Apr 12, 2015)

Was the medication prescribed by a vet? I'd highly recommend that you not give the dog any meds not prescribed by a vet.

Unfortuntely no one thing works for all SA dogs. I would suggest reading Patricial McConnell's I'll Be Home Soon. Some products that may help include a thundershirt and an Adaptil spray.

I had a lot of problems where I previously used to live, so you have my sympathies. If moving is not an option, can you afford to do daycare a few times a week?


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

You need to consult a vet immediately. You should never give your dog medication that was not prescribed by a veterinarian. I don't know anyone that has used Zoloft or Remeron for treating SA.


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 25, 2016)

Have you tried Benadryl? Our vet okayed it for our dog. Also, have you tried a morning walk? Maybe tiring her out would help. It may also help to keep her very active on Sunday so she is worn out for Monday. I am sorry you are struggling with this. Separation anxiety is very tough. Think about it - we are asking the dog to do something that is in total opposition to their nature. To be apart from their pack for 8-10 hours at a time.

did you get her through a rescue organization? Are you in contact with them? If so, they may be able to offer you some help - perhaps reduced cost doggie daycare, or even a volunteer who would be able to take her part of each day. Are their any Stay at Home parents in your complex? You may be able to pay them a small amount to take care of your doggie. Even if they can't do it 5 days a week, you may be able to reduce your cost if you can pay them less than you pay for doggie day care. Summer is coming up - maybe a middle school or high school student?


----------

